# Suns are after Kobe



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They're saying that getting rid of Marbury was to clear enough space to grab Kobe off of free agency... Not a bad idea...


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

who is saying? do you have a link or are you just thinking this crap up in your head?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Could be in the running, just dont see it happening


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I was saying that earlier in the trade thread on the main forum, I think its fairly obvious. 

basically the trade got rid of their franchise player, and the best thing it did was free up cap space. They got rid of Pennys contract, no longer have Marburys contract, and McDyess's expires at the end of the season. So with those three things in mind, I'm sure they are close or, or already will have enough money to make a run at Kobe. 

If the Suns dont get Kobe though, this will go down as a terrible trade unless one of the picks they got turn into a franchise player, which is doubtful since the Knicks wont be that bad anymore.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

What if the Los Angeles Lakers re-sign Kobe Bean Bryant? Now what?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe wont go to the Suns if they have Amare and MArion he wants his own team.If he cant get that he will take more rings with the Lakers. Plus Kobe isnt the same player he was a year ago he isnt as good. Maybe he can get that back. I dont think Kobe will leave LA after what is happening to T-MAC.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> What if the Los Angeles Lakers re-sign Kobe Bean Bryant? Now what?


Thats the chance they are willing to take, which I addressed in my original post.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Kobe wont go to the Suns if they have Amare and MArion he wants his own team.If he cant get that he will take more rings with the Lakers. Plus Kobe isnt the same player he was a year ago he isnt as good. Maybe he can get that back. I dont think Kobe will leave LA after what is happening to T-MAC.


I think a Suns team with Kobe, Marion and Amare would still be considered Kobes team. Suns were Marburys team before, although those guys played on it, I dont think many people would have debated that.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There trying to rebuild around Amare and Kobe wont want that.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Kobe wont go to the Suns if they have Amare and MArion he wants his own team.If he cant get that he will take more rings with the Lakers. Plus Kobe isnt the same player he was a year ago he isnt as good. Maybe he can get that back. I dont think Kobe will leave LA after what is happening to T-MAC.


What possible team could he go to where its his OWN team? Of course the Suns would be his own team, thats like saying going to the Clippers would be Brands team, and going to the Grizzlies would be Pau's team, thats ridiculous... And the suns ARE willing to take that gamble, for one reason, it would turn them from a team that wasnt even going to make the playoffs to a team that is a lock for the playoffs. Plus, McGrady is different, the Magic had NO players that were good. Kobe will have a great big man (Amare), someone to help take the load of scoring 50 points a game to win(Marion) a shooter (Jacobsen) a decent bench (Joe Johnson White, Voshkul) he can take as many shots as he wants, as Marbury did...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why would he go to a team with good players there when the Lakers already have that and Brand doesnt demand the ball like other players like Pau or Amare. Elton just gets his own points. PLus he isnt going anywhere.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> who is saying? do you have a link or are you just thinking this crap up in your head?


Its on ESPN.com, i dont ESPN Insider cuz it costs 5$ a month which is a ripoff, but u get a little snip-it of the article and the article title... 

http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1700822


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Why would he go to a team with good players there when the Lakers already have that and Brand doesnt demand the ball like other players like Pau or Amare. Elton just gets his own points. PLus he isnt going anywhere


What in Gods name are you talking about? That makes no sense... He WANTS HIS OWN TEAM... DUH! Its Shaqs team, he wants to prove he can do it by himself... Its not like im saying hes going to Sacramento, he wants to take a crappy team, like the Clippers, Suns, Memphis, and make them a contender... He wants to be the number one option, the number one gunner, the number one scorer, the number ONE... he wants that MVP trophy, and he aint gettin it EVER with the Lakers, or until Shaq leaves...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He wants to go to a team where he s the only good player to try to prove that he is the greatest player of all-time he wants to prove he is better than Jordan. I dont think he is but he wants to have the sort of teams Jordan had in Chicago. PLus Shaq will be gone in two years so he would be the only star on one of the greatest sports franchises in history.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Yeah Kobe wants his own team so that he can lose in the first round every year like Garnett or TMac.

Kobe will not leave the Lakers for a lottery team. He would rather be remembered like Magic Johnson than Dominque Wilkins.

Let's face it, a lot of you guys have transaction fetishes. You get more excited from trades than actualy games. Guys sticking with teams are boring to you. Looks like your Memphis scenerios have crapped out so you found a new focus.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe, Shawn and Amare? That would be pretty damn nasty!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> He wants to go to a team where he s the only good player to try to prove that he is the greatest player of all-time he wants to prove he is better than Jordan. I dont think he is but he wants to have the sort of teams Jordan had in Chicago. PLus Shaq will be gone in two years so he would be the only star on one of the greatest sports franchises in history.


Yes because Jordan didnt have Pippen and Rodman or anything... You cant name one team without one good player...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Did he have rodman in 91,92,93. No he had role players. Plus he made pipen. Get it through ur head he said he wants to prove he is the greatest. I dont think he will leave but that is what he has said. So if he will leave that is why. The one team without a good player will be the Bobcats or the Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Plus Kobe isnt the same player he was a year ago he isnt as good. Maybe he can get that back. I dont think Kobe will leave LA after what is happening to T-MAC.


Well, it looks like he is regaining his strength, and by the end of the season he will definitely be as good as he was last year...probably better.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> They're saying that getting rid of Marbury was to clear enough space to grab Kobe off of free agency... Not a bad idea...


When did the Suns say this?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They're=NBA Analysts


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> They're=NBA Analysts


Well, Bill Walton is an NBA Analyst too...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> They're=NBA Analysts


Link it, or everyone is going to take you for a big fool.

And it's not like if Kobe wouldn't leave LA for Memphis or the Clippers because it's already Pau's or Brand's team. If he got on board, the offense would very obviously run through him. Hell, Memphis isn't even Pau's team *now*.

And on top of that, the Clips and Grizz aren't "crappy teams". If crappy was what Kobe is looking for, he'll go talk to 80% of the Eastern Conference.

If Kobe does leave LA, I'll believe it when I see it. Most of these "Kobe is DEFINITELY GOING TO..." posters are just a bunch of wet-dreamers who don't have a clue what they're talking about. Get a new grip on reality.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Are people really this idiotic? Kobe recently said that even though he's opting out, that his outlook on free agency has changed and that he would prefer to stay with the Lakers. 

In addition, the Lakers can offer him more money than anyone else, which I'm sure won't go unnoticed.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> In addition, the Lakers can offer him more money than anyone else, which I'm sure won't go unnoticed.


Actually... the Suns and Clippers can offer him max contract...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kobe, Marion, and Amare would make a heck of a team. Phoenix is definitely in the running now, but chances are they won't get Kobe. I can't really picture him in a Phoenix uniform..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Link it, or everyone is going to take you for a big fool.


I already put up a link to the god damn peice of the article...


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Did he have rodman in 91,92,93. No he had role players. Plus he made pipen. Get it through ur head he said he wants to prove he is the greatest. I dont think he will leave but that is what he has said. So if he will leave that is why. The one team without a good player will be the Bobcats or the Lakers.


Why can't he be the greatest on the Lakers?


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually... the Suns and Clippers can offer him max contract...


The Lakers can offer him more for longer than any other team can.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Are people really this idiotic? Kobe recently said that even though he's opting out, that his outlook on free agency has changed and that he would prefer to stay with the Lakers.



Dont try and change what he said to make it sound better... What he said was, hes never been a free agent, and that he wanted to see what it would be like to test the market. He said his preference was to stay where he was but he never said his outlook has changed...



> Why can't he be the greatest on the Lakers?


Becuase hes not the number one option on the team, and hes not even the number one player on it, Shaq is, and he will never be MVP as long as Shaq is there...



> If Kobe does leave LA, I'll believe it when I see it. Most of these "Kobe is DEFINITELY GOING TO..." posters are just a bunch of wet-dreamers who don't have a clue what they're talking about. Get a new grip on reality.


Did i say Kobe was DEFINITELY GOING TO the Suns? No i beleive i didnt, so i suggest you dont post unless its something of relevence... 



> Did he have rodman in 91,92,93. No he had role players. Plus he made pipen. Get it through ur head he said he wants to prove he is the greatest. I dont think he will leave but that is what he has said. So if he will leave that is why. The one team without a good player will be the Bobcats or the Lakers.


Uh... he wants to prove he cant do it himself, what a stupid thing to say, why in gods name would he go to the Bobcats... because they dont have a good player? Kobe wants to be the main guy and he can certainly do it on plenty of teams, he doesnt want to be Allen Iverson, he wants out of Shaqs shadow, to prove he can WIN WITHOUT SHAQ, a SUPERSTAR, last time i checked, Amare Stoudamire and Shawn Marion arent superstars...he wants to be the one to carry the team, and on the Lakers, Shaq is carrying the team...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Dont try and change what he said to make it sound better... What he said was, hes never been a free agent, and that he wanted to see what it would be like to test the market. He said his preference was to stay where he was but he never said his outlook has changed...


You're paranoid. It doesn't sound any better than what you just said. 

But I can understand, Kings fans must hate Kobe considering how much he's torched your team the last few years.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Its more Shaq and Horry that torched our team...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Kobe, Marion, and Amare would make a heck of a team. Phoenix is definitely in the running now, but chances are they won't get Kobe. I can't really picture him in a Phoenix uniform..


I really don't get people talking about what a great nucleus Kobe, Marion, Johnson and Amare is. Do you know who the guys he plays with now are??????


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Kobe Bryant is not leaving the Lakers, simple as that. LA is the perfect spot for him, and he will not leave. 

The Suns have other plans than Kobe Bryant. I would say Kobe's chances of leaving LA for Phoenix are like 1,000,000 to 1.
You think Kobe would leave Shaq to play with Jahidi White?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kobe hates Shaq, obviously the team he is on now is the better bet, and hell probably stay, but he hates Shaq...so yes he would leave Shaq


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually... the Suns...can offer him max contract...


Wrong-O.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I already put up a link to the god damn peice of the article...


You put up a link to an article by Chad Ford, who is practically paid to think up pipe dreams like this one. You make it sound as if the entire sports universe is buzzing about "Kobe to Phoenix" when there's only a marginal chance of it even happening. You say "analysts" plural and then link a CHAD FORD article, who is virtually the RobyG1974 of ESPN. How do you know that _Phoenix_ is considering this? We've heard nothing from the Suns' organization that this was even their motivation to make a large run at this season's free agents. For all you know, they could have simply made this trade to start over with a few young guns, clear up space for Barbosa, steal two hot young Euro prospects, grab a couple first round draft picks (their own will likely be high up on the list), and most importantly, staying away from the luxury tax, which seemed to be a high priority in their front office.

Is that not enough motivation to make the deal? Or are they also going to make a run at Kobe, while lacking the proper money that it will take to make such an offer. If Kobe leaves LA, it will be a sign-and-trade anyways, so just simply "having the cap space" is worthless.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> For all you know, they could have simply made this trade to start over with a few young guns, clear up space for Barbosa, steal two hot young Euro prospects, grab a couple first round draft picks (their own will likely be high up on the list), and most importantly, staying away from the luxury tax, which seemed to be a high priority in their front office.


It's been reported on ESPN and other places there will be no luxury tax.

-Petey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It's been reported on ESPN and other places there will be no luxury tax.
> ...


Which is why I'm surprised so many teams seem to be trying to avoid it. Or at least cut payroll.

From reading NCBullsFans' posts, I already know that the luxury tax is on its way out.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I really don't get people talking about what a great nucleus Kobe, Marion, Johnson and Amare is. Do you know who the guys he plays with now are??????


Obviously he plays on a much better team now (this years team) than he would if he played on the Suns. Personally, I think Kobe wants to go to a contending team where he's the clear #1 guy.

I think there's a 99.99999% chance that the Suns with Kobe will NEVER be as talented of a team as this years Lakers. But if Kobe ever wants a chance to win a championship as the #1 guy, he needs to leave after this season. I've heard people say things along the line of "He'll stay in LA, win some more championships with Shaq, and then have a team of his own." Sounds good, but if you figure Shaq has a great 3+ years left, at a minimum... and once he does retire it will take several years to assemble a quality supporting cast around Kobe. The window for Kobe to win a championship in LA without Shaq is not very large.

Should he go to Phoenix (or Utah, or even the Clippers for that matter), he'll go to a team that already has a very good supporting cast around him. A reigning rookie of the year physical freak in Amare, the all-around game of Marion (not to mention someone who already showed he's willing to defer offensively to someone that will handle the ball significantly more than him), and a collection of other prospects that could pan out. A few months ago almost everyone pegged the Suns as a lock for the #6 seed in the West, and had them as one of the best up-and-coming teams, and a future power. Since I'm sure most will agree Kobe is a significantly better and more valuable player than Marbury, doesn't that make the Suns easily and by far the best *young* team in the league if they can sign Kobe?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I will concede that, if Phoenix somehow manages to move Jahidi White (should've kept Brevin Knight and his expiring deal, huh?) for another expiring contract, or to another team with the cap space to take the ~$5.7 mil on White's deal, then the Suns are definitely looking at Kobe Bryant.

However, I can't think of a reason why a team other than possibly the Bobcats would want Jahidi White, let alone Howard Eisley, unless it included a couple of the prospects that they just got, draft picks, or possibly Cabarkapa.

But seriously, the "Kobe to [Insert Team Here]" threads got really old when people were saying he'd go to _my_ team. Find something new to talk about.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I will concede that, if Phoenix somehow manages to move Jahidi White (should've kept Brevin Knight and his expiring deal, huh?) for another expiring contract, or to another team with the cap space to take the ~$5.7 mil on White's deal, then the Suns are definitely looking at Kobe Bryant.
> 
> However, I can't think of a reason why a team other than possibly the Bobcats would want Jahidi White, let alone Howard Eisley, unless it included a couple of the prospects that they just got, draft picks, or possibly Cabarkapa.
> ...


I don't think it would be as hard to move White as people think. Heck Penny and Eisley have much worse contracts yet they found new homes. White expires in 05, in time for one of the greatest FA classes ever. 

The Nuggets are under the cap, and with Kobe being the major would they accept a White, Cabarkapa and protected 1st round pick for say their 2nd round pick this year? Or how about the Suns get the Bobcats to draft white with the understanding they would trade them Cabarkapa and or a protected 1st round pick for their 2nd round pick? The Bobcats are able to drop him off their cap right after picking him and only being responsible for his salary.

-Petey


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> he wants to be the one to carry the team, and on the Lakers, Shaq is carrying the team...


Not this season, Shaq has not been carrying the team. Shaq has been a role player for the team this year, and his role will continue to decrease. Kobe can be the best player in the league on the Lakers, and win some more championships. He has more of a chance in LA than in Phoenix.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Kobe wont go to the Suns if they have Amare and MArion he wants his own team.


If Kobe went to Phoenix, it would instantly become his team. Do you seriously think he would play second fiddle to Shawn Marion or Amare?



> If he cant get that he will take more rings with the Lakers. Plus Kobe isnt the same player he was a year ago he isnt as good. Maybe he can get that back.


How is he not the same player from last year? The only thing that has changed is his numbers, but I'd attribute that to the additions of GP and Karl, not a fall off in his game. Look at the numbers he's put up with just GP, they're comparable with the numbers he put up with just Shaq. Plus, once the court case is behind him, he'll become more focused on playing ball so his game will continue to get better the way it had over previous off-seasons.



> I dont think Kobe will leave LA after what is happening to T-MAC.


Kobe is not Tmac, he prevails while Tracy fails. :bsmile:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Why would he go to a team with good players there when the Lakers already have that


There is a feeling that Kobe may want to explore the possibility of playing and winning on a different team.



> Brand doesnt demand the ball like other player like Amare.


Neither guy really demands the ball. They both take a simlilar amount of shots, besides it wouldn't matter because Kobe's presence would demand the ball and take preference.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Did he have rodman in 91,92,93. No he had role players. Plus he made pipen. Get it through ur head he said he wants to prove he is the greatest. I dont think he will leave but that is what he has said.


I'm sure Kobe could "make" Amare Stoudamire, even Shawn Marion.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't he be the greatest on the Lakers?


He can because he's already off to a great start.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Becuase hes not the number one option on the team, and hes not even the number one player on it, Shaq is, and he will never be MVP as long as Shaq is there...


You just might eat that crow this year. :yes:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If Kobe wants to prove he is the greatest single player of all time, he might be better suited to go to Phoenix. If he wants to win more championships then Michael Jordan, then he should stay in LA. The Catch 22 is that usually in order for him to be considered the greatest of all time he will have to win more championships then Jordan. I think if Kobe jumps ship to Phoenix he could possibly win championships a couple years down the line. As much as I say this is Shaq's team, Kobe is a top 5 player who can lead a team to a championship if he has the right nucleus of players.


Kobe, Amare, Marion, Lampe, two first round draft picks....thats not a bad start to building a championship team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> You just might eat that crow this year.


I can guarantee you Kobe doesnt get MVP this year, last year he averaged 30 points, broke that 3 pointer record, went on a scoring tear, and he still didnt get MVP. In fact he wasnt even the runner up... and i dont see Kobe having a better year than that, considering that hes shooting a horrible percentage and his numbers are down...KG or Duncan will get it this year...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> If Kobe wants to prove he is the greatest single player of all time, he might be better suited to go to Phoenix. If he wants to win more championships then Michael Jordan, then he should stay in LA. The Catch 22 is that usually in order for him to be considered the greatest of all time he will have to win more championships then Jordan. I think if Kobe jumps ship to Phoenix he could possibly win championships a couple years down the line. As much as I say this is Shaq's team, Kobe is a top 5 player who can lead a team to a championship if he has the right nucleus of players.
> 
> 
> Kobe, Amare, Marion, Lampe, two first round draft picks....thats not a bad start to building a championship team.


He should stay in LA and get more rings. Screw what the critics say. He's already widely recognized at the best SG in the game and a top 5 player. With 2 more good seasons he's a lock for the HOF. He's already got 3 rings and is looking to add #4 and #5 over the next 2 years. He's probably going to end up with over 30,000 points, 5,000 assists, and 5,000 rebounds in his career. He's going to make a bunch of All NBA and All NBA Defense teams. With those credentials he might crack the top 10 of all time in NBA history. That is quite a list to join. He could move on and play for another team but he risks the chance of becoming another TMac or KG. Both are recognized as top 5 players but neither has had much success in the playoffs. You can question TMac's desire at times but KG is clearly trying as hard as he can and his team still falls short. Both are great players and both will likely be in the HOF but neither guy will be considered as great as Kobe because they don't have the jewelry. Rings make a difference. If Bill Russell didn't have 11 rings he wouldn't be anywhere near the top 10 greatest players of all time. Wilt clearly outplayed him in every game they played. However, Russell's team always won and that is why he's considered such a great player today. If Kobe moves on he'd better make damn sure that the team he's joining is going to be competitive. Scoring 35 ppg in Atlanta means anothing.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> But seriously, the "Kobe to [Insert Team Here]" threads got really old when people were saying he'd go to my team. Find something new to talk about.


Once again, did i say he was going to the Suns? No, i didnt, i simply said and its been reported on NBA fastbreak, NBA TV, Sportscenter that this move was to clear up cap space to pick up free agents this year INCLUDING Kobe Bryant...So there thats more than Chad Ford you happy...



> Not this season, Shaq has not been carrying the team. Shaq has been a role player for the team this year, and his role will continue to decrease. Kobe can be the best player in the league on the Lakers, and win some more championships. He has more of a chance in LA than in Phoenix.


No Shaqs role is always the biggest, because they play inside out, kick it to Shaq, they double team and he kicks it out... to show just how important that C role is, when Shaq and Malone were out, Phil said Kobe and Payton dont need to take more shots, they need to give it to Slava more, thats how important that C role is to the Lakers, even tho Shaqs out they still need to work that game, and thats why Slava took 20 shots that game... And if Shaq isnt the main guy on the team, who is? It certainly isnt Kobe...with his shooting percentage down, his points down, his assists down, if kobe wasnt carrying the team last year, why would he be this year?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> If Kobe wants to prove he is the greatest single player of all time, he might be better suited to go to Phoenix. If he wants to win more championships then Michael Jordan, then he should stay in LA. The Catch 22 is that usually in order for him to be considered the greatest of all time he will have to win more championships then Jordan. I think if Kobe jumps ship to Phoenix he could possibly win championships a couple years down the line. As much as I say this is Shaq's team, Kobe is a top 5 player who can lead a team to a championship if he has the right nucleus of players.
> 
> 
> Kobe, Amare, Marion, Lampe, two first round draft picks....thats not a bad start to building a championship team.


Good post. 

What kind of ego do you guys think he has? I mean I know he has one but, you talk about "if he wants to prove hes the greatest of all time he'll go here" like its everyday trade talk. This guy is a top 5 player in the NBA when healthy, I hope he knows that hes not the goat. 

If he leaves to "get away from Shaq" or to "lead his own team" which is basically the same thing, then thats fine. If he wants to leave because he needs scenery change after the trial, then thats fine. If he leaves on a mission to prove HE is the greatest player of all time, then thats a little too selfishl. He'd be going to Pheonix not caring about anyone else except himself, and just trying to use the Suns to boost his personal greatness. Its too bad he'll probably never be the best player in the NBA at anytime in his career. Hes only 2-3 years younger than Duncan and KG, and once they are out of their prime, Lebron will be rolling all over the NBA. 

If Kobes thinking is "I need to go somewhere to prove I'm the greatest ever" then he needs a serious reality check. If thats not his thinking, then some fans make his ego a lot bigger than it is...and its pretty big already.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Its more Shaq and Horry that torched our team...


Wait, what about the refs?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I can guarantee you Kobe doesnt get MVP this year, last year he averaged 30 points, broke that 3 pointer record, went on a scoring tear, and he still didnt get MVP. In fact he wasnt even the runner up... and i dont see Kobe having a better year than that, considering that hes shooting a horrible percentage and his numbers are down...KG or Duncan will get it this year...


I agree with this. I was refering to the team MVP, assuming LA wins the title.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Wait, what about the refs?


It was a fair series other than game 6, but the Kings blew their chance that year...damn that Horry...



> I agree with this. I was refering to the team MVP, assuming LA wins the title.


OOOOOOOOO, it will be between him and Shaq... I think Shaq will get it when it comes down t the nitty gritty, hes won it their past 3 championships, hell win it again


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> OOOOOOOOO, it will be between him and Shaq... I think Shaq will get it when it comes down t the nitty gritty, hes won it their past 3 championships, hell win it again


You most likely right, I just have to pull for my guy.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

kobe goes nowhere,but if he does its a sure bet he comes to dabulls


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kobe doesn't have to "make" Amare. Amare will become a superstar sooner or later on his own.

Kobe and Amare have great respect for each other.

Kobe said after last season or during the season that Amare was his ROY hands down, not even close....

Amare said that Kobe was the player who impressed him the most because he was much better than he thought.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

As a Lakers' fan, I definitely don't wish to see Kobe leave.

But as a Kobe's supporter, I don't mind him goin' over to Phoenix and hopefully build a dynasty with Marion and Amare.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Also before he was drafted, he said he wanted to play for the Lakers or Phoenix.

His parents already had dinner with Colangelo.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Kobe doesn't have to "make" Amare. Amare will become a superstar sooner or later on his own.
> 
> Kobe and Amare have great respect for each other.
> 
> ...


What does all this mean? You saying Kobe will go to PHO because Kobe and Amare like eachother?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I heard that the Knicks were going to do a sign and trade deal that would send Marbury to LA and Kobe to New York.

If your wondering where I heard this from it was from the Lakers' radio anouncer Mychael Thompson.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Phoenix is definitely in the running. They may not be the favorite, but they have a definite shot at getting him. Colangelo has moved heaven and earth to roll out the red carpet for #8, it's just a matter if he'll walk down the aisle.

*Supposedly Kobe chose his number 8 because of Mike D'Antoni in Italy years ago. Mike has known Kobe "forever."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Um, Phoenix would have to get rid of Marion to sign Kobe, they dont have enough money to keep him = /


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Um, Phoenix would have to get rid of Marion to sign Kobe, they dont have enough money to keep him = /


From your previous post, knowing how much you dislike Laker fans and Kobe why would we believe you. It's been reported across the waves that they made the trade to clear cap for free agents. Maybe you're fibbing? :naughty:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Um, Phoenix would have to get rid of Marion to sign Kobe, they dont have enough money to keep him = /


No they don't. If they would dump Jahidi White they could offer Kobe the maximum.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

But no one will take Jaheidi White, hey im just going by what they say on NBA shows, and it makes sense to me, they even said, Marion could be the one to go next because right now they dont have enough to give Kobe as much as other teams do, right now they can only offer him like 8 or 9 mil a year, which isnt enough


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> But no one will take Jaheidi White


Are you telling me if the Suns offered the Bobcats the Knicks first rounder to take Jahidi White's expiring contract this summer, the Bobcats wouldn't do it?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

His contract is to big for the quality that he plays


----------

